
John Siracusa's Mac OS X 10.7 Lion Review - thisisblurry
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/07/mac-os-x-10-7.ars
======
bengl3rt
Siracusa strikes me as a power user type so I'm extremely surprised that he
neglected to mention how patently awful and useless Mission Control is on
multiple monitors.

Whereas in the Spaces view in Snow Leopard I could move a window to a
different space AND a different monitor with a quick drag, Mission Control
doesn't allow this - I have to first move the window to the correct "Desktop",
then exit MC and drag it to the correct monitor.

Full Screen Apps are similarly useless on multiple monitors - regardless of
which monitor the window originates on, clicking the full screen button
returns it to whatever display is designated "primary". Even worse, while
you're in full screen on one display, the others become useless as it blocks
them out with Apple's new favorite canvas texture. Why?

At first I thought all this was intentional and that Apple was leaving multi-
monitor users in the dust to focus on Macs that are very close to iOS devices
(11" Macbook Air comes to mind), but today they also announced a new Cinema
Display that lets you daisy chain two monitors off a single Thunderbolt port.
Clearly it's still a mode of operation they intend to support for some time -
so why have they crippled it so horribly in this release?

~~~
pkamb
Windows is just as bad. Windows 7 doesn't ship with multiple taskbars for your
secondary monitors. Seriously?

What's worse is that the developers actually making these features are
probably using more than one monitor. And hitting those productivity gaps
every day.

~~~
jbellis
When I used Windows on a multi-monitor setup I never found myself wishing, "if
only I had a taskbar on each monitor." (Similarly, I've never wished for
multiple docks on OSX.) So YMMV.

~~~
pkamb
The dock is an application organizer, the taskbar is a window organizer. Big
difference.

The windows on each monitor should be represented in a taskbar on that same
monitor. Easier to comprehend, faster to mouse to. The app Ultramon does this
very well, it's essential for any multi-monitor Windows install.

~~~
drivebyacct2
With the default Windows 7 group and icon behavior, they're virtually
identical in behavior...

~~~
pkamb
Power users go with the "Combine when taskbar is full" option. Reduces clicks
and hover times tenfold.

~~~
sid0
_Power users go with the "Combine when taskbar is full" option._

What sample size do you have here?

~~~
pkamb
Me :)

------
albedoa
As someone who has never used OS X as his primary operating system, I am
confused about what is being shown off as new in the Window Resizing section
[1]. Were you not able to resize windows from all of those eight points before
Lion?

1\. [http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/07/mac-
os-x-10-7.a...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/07/mac-
os-x-10-7.ars/4#window-resizing)

~~~
asolove
No, this has been one of the fundamental UI differences between Mac OS (from
farther back than OS X) and Windows/Linux. Mac windows can only be resized
from the bottom-right, with those other points being used to drag the window
around.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I haven't owned an Apple since my old IIgs, but from playing around with
friends' and Apple Store Macs, I always wondered if there was just a non-
obvious way for powerusers to maximize Mac windows for an alt-Tab type window
switching workflow.

Now I know there wasn't. Was this ever a pain point for powerusers, especially
on laptops, or did you just get used to it?

~~~
pkamb
OS X has always had its own window management protocols, different from full-
screen alt-tab but arguably just as good. In Leopard it was all-windows-
Expose, activated via mouse flicks to the screen hotcorners. It was great,
really natural.

Unfortunately they crippled the feature in Snow Leapard (grid based rather
than spatial layout) and did away with it entirely in Lion in favor of Mission
Control.

~~~
ugh
What?! Exposé is still there. It’s just not called Exposé.

~~~
pkamb
It's really not still there though. Mission Control always groups by app. No
way to get an immediate spread of all open windows. Instead you have to
explore the bundles of windows grouped by app.

~~~
ugh
I didn’t have to do that until now. I could always tell the windows apart.

~~~
pkamb
Er, so you agree? Want the "all windows" mode back?

~~~
ugh
Er, no. Until now I seem to prefer having the windows grouped together. Until
now I never encountered a situation where I had to spread apart the groups. I
guess it depends on how you use the Mac.

------
jsdalton
Since the article didn't mention it, I'll ask here.

Anyone know the versions of Python, Ruby, Apache, PHP, etc. that come
installed with OS X Lion?

~~~
nzoschke

      $ /usr/bin/python -V
      Python 2.7.1
      
      $ /usr/bin/ruby --version
      ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [universal-darwin11.0]
      
      $ /usr/bin/php --version
      PHP 5.3.6 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jun 16 2011 22:26:57) 
      Copyright (c) 1997-2011 The PHP Group
      Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies
      
      $ /usr/sbin/httpd -V
      Server version: Apache/2.2.19 (Unix)
      Server built:   Jun 16 2011 22:09:54
      Server's Module Magic Number: 20051115:28
      Server loaded:  APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.10
      Compiled using: APR 1.4.2, APR-Util 1.3.10
      Architecture:   64-bit
      Server MPM:     Prefork
        threaded:     no
          forked:     yes (variable process count)
      Server compiled with....
       -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork"
       -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE
       -D APR_HAS_MMAP
       -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)
       -D APR_USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZE
       -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE
       -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT
       -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD
       -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS
       -D DYNAMIC_MODULE_LIMIT=128
       -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"
       -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/bin/suexec"
       -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/private/var/run/httpd.pid"
       -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"
       -D DEFAULT_LOCKFILE="/private/var/run/accept.lock"
       -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"
       -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/private/etc/apache2/mime.types"
       -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/private/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"
    
      $ perl -v | head -2
    
      This is perl 5, version 12, subversion 3 (v5.12.3) built for darwin-thread-multi-2level

~~~
clobber
Anyone know why Apple didn't update Ruby to 1.9.2 in Lion?

~~~
chc
Most likely they were worried about breaking existing scripts since 1.8 has
been the official Ruby of Mac OS X for pretty much its entire lifetime. Ruby
1.9 is better, but it did manage to break a decent number of programs.

------
cubicle67
_Love_ the (lack of) scrollbars. My perfect OS would have no visible window
chrome at all, no edges, no title bar, no buttons, nothing other than my work.
The other bits would fade in as needed, then disappear again. not sure how
exactly though...

~~~
tintin
But I like the Ubuntu scrollbars better. There is at least a small line
showing there is more content.

The reviewer is also surprised to see he is "missing" some programs (scrollbar
is missing). I think this is a bad UI decision.

~~~
cmelbye
What his screenshot doesn't show is that Finder _does_ show the scrollbar for
a couple seconds to indicate to the user that he/she can scroll to see more.

~~~
tintin
So why not show it all the time then? This is a great example of putting
design above usability.

------
natesm
On resuming application state:

>So, how's that "geek panic" now? Still there, huh? Well, let me try to
reassure you. As a committed user of a great Mac text editor that, years ago,
implemented its own version of almost all the document management features
described so far, I can tell you that you get used to it very quickly. Spoiled
by it, in fact. Ruined by it, some would say. Yes, it's a very different model
from the one we're all used to. But it's also a better model—not just for
novices, but for geeks too.

This works fine with text editors (although I'd argue that if invoked via the
equivalent of "mvim" or "mate" they should discard this), but it absolutely
falls apart with media creation applications. Photoshop and Illustrator files
can be _big_ , and they can take a long time to open. Just so that you can
close it immediately and open a different one. Logic Pro currently does this,
and it isn't nice or better. It's _annoying_.

Then there's the privacy concerns. If a designer is working with multiple
clients, the last thing he or she wants is a different client's work showing
up when he or she is showing something to a client.

~~~
YooLi
I'm not sure I follow. You mean that when you are working on something, you
just shut down the application to close all your open files?

BTW, the apps need to be updated to take advantage of resuming application
state, so application authors can choose to not support it if it doesn't make
sense (giant Photoshop files, etc.).

~~~
natesm
I casually dabble in making music with Logic. When you open it (in Snow
Leopard), it opens the last opened project.

Logic is a pretty complex application, and there are a lot of different synths
and filters. The synths take a lot of memory, since they have a large number
(presumably) lossless audio samples in them (think every key on a piano, times
X for X number of different strike velocities).

Therefore, Logic only loads the synths that are needed for files that you have
open. It actually recommends with an alert box that you close your current
file before opening another one.

When you open a file, it loads all of the synths for that file - this can take
a long time.

The result is, when you open Logic, if the last file that you had opened isn't
the one you want to work on now, you have to wait for that file to load, then
close it, then open the file you actually want and wait for that one to load.

This probably won't be a problem for Adobe users, because Adobe is really bad
at making native-feeling Mac OS software, so this probably won't be supported.
But for Apple's document-based media applications (Final Cut and Logic,
Aperture is different because of its nature), this is a bigger issue (Final
Cut has some... bigger issues right now though).

The other issue is the privacy one. I used graphic designers working for
competing clients as an example, but really, it could apply to anyone that
values their privacy. Personally, I _like_ my browser being a blank slate each
time I start it back up.

A final issue that I can think of is with applications that tend to be opened
by files (the user clicks on a file in Finder, not on the application).
QuickTime and Preview are good examples. If I open a picture in Preview by
double clicking it in Finder, typically I don't also want to see the last
picture I viewed as well. I quit Preview when I was done looking at that
picture for a reason - I was done with it.

~~~
ugh
I know it doesn't help much, but you can globally prevent apps from resuming.
There is even a checkbox for doing so in the System Preferences, it's not a
hidden preference.

I say it's not helping much since it's a global preferemce and resuming apps
would be great to have – at least sometimes.

------
sp332
You can buy this review as an ebook on Amazon, for the same price as a month's
subscription to Ars Technica ($5) <http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-10-7-Lion-
ebook/dp/B005DHYPR4>

Downvotes? Did I copy-and-paste an affiliate link or something?

~~~
danielparks
I wanted the EPUB version, so I bought an Ars Subscription for $5 (it auto-
renews, though). You can also get MOBI and PDF versions with the subscription.

Interestingly, I was offered a 1 year subscription to Wired, or a $10 refund
(which requires printing something and mailing it in). Does anybody know if I
can send that in and get my EPUB for an effective -$5?

It's not really worth the time, but it's amusing.

BTW: Gruber had an Amazon affiliate link for Siracusa, which was almost enough
to make me get the Kindle version: <http://amzn.to/oJtmGd>

------
asolove
I would love to see serious developer tools integrate the new file/state APIs
creatively.

\- Will it be possible to populate the list of previous file versions from
another source, like a git or svn repo?

\- Could the application state API include a shell intelligently reopening
itself and launching the development environment that was running before a
restart?

\- Can applications read old versions of files edited in another application?
E.g. could I tell Chrome to view a page in one tab, and in the next tab view
the version of that page from a week ago to compare differences?

------
euroclydon
I'm disappointed in the answer to the following questions:

Can I tile two windows without 17 clicks and mouse movements? Fortunately for
the creator of Cinch, it seems the answer is no.

Can I archive a gmail message? No?

~~~
justinchen
I use Divvy for Mac for arranging windows. I love it.

<http://mizage.com/divvy/#divvyMac>

~~~
jasonfried
I'm a fan of SizeUp. <http://irradiatedsoftware.com/sizeup/>

~~~
cake
SizeUp is great if you have multiple monitors too, you can send a window from
one screen to another in one keystroke.

~~~
HaloZero
except Adobe Air apps (stupid hipchat)

------
RexRollman
From page 13 of the review:

"With ZFS out of the picture, Brtfs presumably eliminated due to its
licensing, and future development of ReiserFS uncertain, its hard to see where
Apple will get the modern file system that it so desperately needs other than
by creating one itself."

There is one BSD licensed option I can think of: HammerFS. However,
considering the fact that the creator of BFS is an Apple employee, I could
totally envision them creating their own from scratch.

~~~
masklinn
> However, considering the fact that the creator of BFS is an Apple employee,
> I could totally envision them creating their own from scratch.

Dominic has been working at Apple since _2002_. I'm guessing if they wanted a
new filesystem they'd have tapped him quite a long time ago.

~~~
BrianBerk
They didn't want to make a new file system for a while, when they were going
after ZFS, but that has fallen through. And anyway, all he saying is that they
definitely could make their own, which is true.

~~~
masklinn
Apple's interest in ZFS started in 2006. He'd already been at Apple for 4
years by then.

~~~
RexRollman
True but they probably had other fish to fry when he started. As I recall, he
worked a lot on Mac OS X's expanding use of metadata search and extended file
attributes.

------
snorkel
"Terminal also—finally—supports 256 text colors with its new xterm-256color
terminal type."

Woohoo! Finally a true MediumAquamarine comment-face in emacs in mac term.

~~~
hesdeadjim
Agreed, about time! Having to hack the terminal's prefpane to make my terminal
colors work has been a total headache every time I upgrade or switch machines.

~~~
binarycrusader
iTerm2 remains a better program in my opinion. Try it sometime! (and it's
free!)

~~~
sepposade
Tried most of the non-Apple Terminal alternatives, but personally I have
always kept returning to Terminal because there is something about its
finishing touches that add up.

------
callahad
Woah. I actually reported an erratum and John responded within 10 minutes for
clarification and subsequently updated the article.

(Previously, page 18 stated that "The old lock screen didn't allow account
switching." Turns out it has, since at least Panther back in 2004.)

~~~
Perceval
I've emailed John before to ask him about language issues on OS X – I think
this was back around the time that Apple decided they weren't going to roll
their own Java runtime anymore. He responded back promptly and pointed me
toward some reading material he thought was insightful.

Not only are his reviews and articles awesome, he seems like a really decent,
chill guy.

~~~
statictype
He does an interesting podcast here: <http://5by5.tv/hypercritical>

------
eykanal
The one point (OK, one of the points) which I think will be VERY confusing to
the power user is that the "Automatic Termination" function will remove
programs from the application switcher. Given that they're still existing as a
process, what's the point of this? The whole point is that launching and
quitting apps should be transparent. Why remove it from the application
switcher - which will now be the only way to see what apps are running, given
that the little doc light gems are gone by default - thereby making the user
click on it to restore it? There's no benefit, and it's a jarring concept
("Hey, where'd my app go? I didn't quit it!") I don't see the point.

~~~
chc
I've been running Lion for a while and I have the lights under open apps
without doing anything special. Does yours not?

~~~
glhaynes
I _think_ they're off by default for new installs but on for upgrades from
Snow Leopard. My upgraded-today Mac had them on by default. Either way, you
can switch it in System Preferences > Dock > Show indicator lights for open
applications.

------
rams
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhOG25fM8so> \- Preparing for John Siracusa's
Review of OS X Lion

~~~
elmindreda
"This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on
copyright grounds."

------
blahedo
ARGH. I'm still bitter over the introduction of Spaces in the first place—a
crappy implementation of virtual desktops that nevertheless drove all the
third-party versions out of business—and now they cripple their already-weak
version further?

Over and over in this review I'm seeing Steve Jobs's message come through loud
and clear: "You should be on an iPad. We're going to make Macs as much like
iPads as we can, even when this makes no sense and observably degrades
productivity and user experience. If you're still somehow holding on to your
non-iPad existence, we don't give a shit."

~~~
etherael
What changed in spaces? I really can't stand stock spaces in snow leopard and
am currently using hyperspaces to get reliable hotkey switching in spaces, if
something breaks this I would like to know so I can not upgrade.

~~~
blahedo
According to the review, Spaces can no longer be laid out spatially, only in a
line.

Separately: I've used Keyremap4Macbook to get my desired hotkey-switching
behaviour in Spaces.

------
mweibel
Seems like arstechnica is a little bit overloaded by the number of requests
(or am I the only one getting errors sometimes?)

~~~
petekp
You're not alone :)

------
ojosilva
I saw "John Siracusa" and said to myself Damn, wasn't that the RoseDB ORM
author from CPAN?

<http://metacpan.org/author/JSIRACUSA>

Yup. I had no this idea he was a tech writer/editor for Ars Technica. I really
like his (Perl) work. The article has great insight too.

------
prakashk
Don't forget to prep yourself properly before reading the review :)

Preparing for John Siracusa's Review of OS X Lion -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhOG25fM8so>

------
mixmastamyk
I look forward to JS's reviews... so detailed and well-written. I always read
them thoroughly even though I haven't had a Mac on my desk since the old
beloved IIci at work.

------
dmauro
"Lion adds Emoji support to Mac OS X. So that happened."

:D

------
enterneo
I am not able to understand how a 3.7GB install image can later fit into a
650MB recovery HD partition (and if it somehow could through some compression
magic, then why not compress it even before to only give me 650MB to download
from the app store)?

~~~
alexmchale
My _total guess_ would be that the 650MB image just provides you a mechanism
to download Lion again. Or perhaps it's a machine-specific rev? My instinct
says the former.

~~~
ugh
Yup, your guess is right. Lion will be downloaded again if you install from
the recovery partition.

------
smhinsey
Is there a version of Firefox that plays nicely with the new full screen app
features? 5.0.1 kind of falls apart with it, but I just can't give up
TreeStyle Tabs to make the leap to Chrome, which is a good citizen.

------
scott_s
I'm surprised he did not point out that the document saving model is just
revision control for the masses. If you have a mental model for cvs or
subversion, it's just like having that automated for your documents.

------
speleding
The author gripes about the the scrolling direction of the mouse being matched
to the scrolling direction of the trackpad. And then says:

>Unfortunately, the settings are linked; you can't have >different values for
each kind of input device.

This turns out not to be true, you can indeed making scrolling different on
the mouse and the trackpad. The trick is that link is only one way: changing
it for the mouse changes it for the trackpad, but not vice versa. So by
changing them in the right order you can make them do what you want.
Confusing, but at least you can get it to work.

------
sukuriant
When I read the section on dropping support for PowerPC-application support
altogether on this version of Mac OS X, I couldn't help but think of the video
of someone upgrading from Windows 1.0 all the way to Windows 7, and many of
the features/applications still working. Why did Mac throw out a feature they
had working? Couldn't they have retained it, just not upgraded it anymore? (Or
given it to the community?)

Full Disclosure: I'm a Microsoft employee. These views are my own, but I am
supporting our product.

~~~
watmough
I can think of a few reasons. One is that Apple want to minimize cruft and
crap bloating the install. I think my fresh install weighed in about 6 GB or
so. Very nice, just 20% of a 30 GB drive.

Another is that software still built with old tools and compilers will still
be using old deprecated toolkits, more cruft to keep running, and likely will
be unsupported, potentially creating a crappy user experience.

It is really neat that really old stuff still runs on Windows, but why are
people still running crappy old 16-bit software?

~~~
sukuriant
Ooooold games (DOS days)

Business software

~~~
watmough
Well, that's just another app. I haven't actually tried, but I bet old crusty
copies of Lotus 1-2-3 in which I've actually done development, would probably
run just fine under DosBox on any Intel platform.

There's very little reason to cruft up the OS for everyone, for that stuff.

------
artaxerxes
Having listened to Siracusa's 5by5 podcast, Hypercritical, I am reading this
with the voice of Squidworth from Spongebob Squarepants.

~~~
guywithabike
Dan's been trying to get the rights to do a dramatic reading for at least a
few parts of it. (Ars said no to him reading the whole thing, understandably.)

This week's episode should be awesome.

------
kayoone
I dont really like the direction OSX is going tbh. Its clear that its going
more and more into the iOS direction, consumer orientated, easy to use for
average users but not very efficient for power users. Multiple Monitor
workflow is even more awkward then before for example.

------
unwantedLetters
I am in India, and have a connection that is 256Kbps. This is sufficient for
most things, but I cannot get Lion from Apple.

I don't mind waiting for 40 hours for ~4GB to download, but the likelihood
that a connection in India is sustained for more than 10-15 minutes is rather
low. The problem here isn't with the speed (it is with that as well), but with
the reliability of the connection. Even at 8MBPS, this download will still
take about an hour and it's rare that the connection won't be randomly dropped
during that hour.

Why can't Apple download these things smartly like BitTorrent? Why this
behemoth of a download? Why not break it up into smaller pieces of ~10-20MB
each, with a checksum for all these pieces so that WHEN (in India it's WHEN,
not if) the connection gets dropped, you're only effectively losing 10-20 MB
of downloaded data, not losing an entire GB or more of downloaded material. To
me, it almost seems silly not to do this. Is Apple really this ignorant of
flaky internet connections?

~~~
pablasso
I have a faulty router that just this morning rebooted itself several times
while Lion was downloading. Everytime the connection was lost it just resumed.

Why don't you try leaving it some hours and see how it goes?

~~~
unwantedLetters
To be very honest, I have a 3G connection with a limit of about 1.25 GB per
month. Since I wanted Lion as quick as possible, I downloaded 1 GB of material
using the 3G connection (took me a very, very short time - relatively). When I
tried to resume the download from the App Store using my normal internet
connection it didn't, and I lost about 1GB of stuff.

That's why I posted the earlier message.

In the interest of full disclosure, it was probably because the Mac App Store
needed to re-authenticate me (I changed IPs remember), clicking resume
resulted in me not being able to start the download, and the App Store just
decided that the 1GB downloaded was useless.

The point about flaky internet connections, and "chunk"ed downloads still
stands. I don't expect to be able to get through this download, and even my
current issue would have been more gracefully handled with a smaller download
size since only 1 chunk of data would have been lost.

Note: Interestingly, my 3G connection is more reliable than my broadband with
respect to reliability. Even more interestingly, the provider is the same in
both cases.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Even more interestingly, the provider is the same in both cases.

The wired and wireless divisions of telecoms are often managed very
differently. For example, AT&T's U-Verse FTTH service is great, but I wouldn't
touch AT&T's cellular service with a 10' pole.

------
ldar15
"It chose to attack the lowest-hanging fruit first, the one thing about
Apple's development environment most likely to stand out as primitive and
backwards to programmers coming from other platforms or even fresh out of
school: manual memory management."

ARC works great until you have cyclic references. Then you "just" have to add
"Zeroing Weak References". Ok. Where? How do I know when I have to add them?

The problem with reference counted memory management is NOT having to type [x
retain]. Its having to KNOW where NOT to type it. ARC doesn't solve this at
all. It just allows an entire generation of programmers to stop thinking about
it altogether. That's going to end well.

~~~
astrange
You can find retain cycles using the abandoned memory and ARC debugging tools
in Instruments.

~~~
buff-a
I can. You can. I bet most can't, and even if they could, still wouldn't know
the right place to break the cycle. If you break the cycle in the _wrong_
place then things go bye-bye when you still need them.

I've had this very discussion on here. Hell, at a games company that developed
AAA titles, I had to demonstrate to a non-junior programmer that C++
references can be null. To the _majority_ of programmers, memory management is
incomprehensible voodoo. And they're all making iPhone apps. o_O

------
kahawe
One thing that continuously strikes me is Apple's ability to invest great
level of detail when they want to.

Take the FileVault recovery key, for example.

For something so crucial like file encryption, not only do they offer you a
quick solution but a practical and more "human usable" one; they offer to
store it for you.

And then they go the extra mile with those security questions!
[http://static.arstechnica.net/2011/07/04/lion/file-vault-
app...](http://static.arstechnica.net/2011/07/04/lion/file-vault-apple-
recovery-key.png)

Remember how typical security questions are "What was your mother's maiden
name" or name of your pet? Typically those questions are considerably very
unsafe since they are very easy to find out in an innocent conversation.

Compare that to questions like childhood phone number, first teacher in school
etc. - they are considerably "safer".

~~~
iaskwhy
Being picky about the childhood phone number: does anyone even remember that?
Since I have the iPhone I can only memorise something like three or four phone
numbers.

~~~
joblessjunkie
It's pretty much the _only_ phone number I can remember.

~~~
durin42
I wonder if there's an age difference thing here. I'm unusual for my early
twenties (AFAICT) in that I have several numbers in my head (including most of
my college phone numbers, original home phone number, etc). Most of my friends
are helpless without their cell.

~~~
MaysonL
Interesting: at 65, I only remember my childhood phone #, my current cell #
(which I had for a couple years before I memorized it), and a previous
landline which I use at the grocery instead of their club card.

------
mo1stt
I dont really like the direction OSX is going tbh. Its clear that its going
more and more into the iOS direction, consumer orientated, easy to use for
average users but not very efficient for power users. Multiple Monitor
workflow is even more awkward then before for example.

------
Troll_Whisperer
Tigers are bigger than lions.

~~~
Troll_Whisperer
Downmodding me doesn't make it any less true. Tigers _are_ bigger than lions,
despite whatever misconceptions the writer of the article may hold.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion>

~~~
bobbles
I'm sure people are downvoting you purely because it has nothing to do with
the discussion.

~~~
Troll_Whisperer
It's related to the article:

 _Lion's just another big cat name, right? Within seconds, we were on to the
next slide, where Jobs was pitching the new release's message: not "king of
the jungle" or "the biggest big cat," but the "back to the Mac" theme
underlying the entire event._

I don't miss the karma. However, it was interesting to see this petty, gang-
like downmodding behaviour from HN. More interesting still was that I provoked
it merely by acting upon a desire that any nerd should be able to love-- a
desire for correctness.

------
mmuro
I skipped about four pages from the middle of this review because it was just
way too technical. I know he's an engineer and wants to cover these things,
but I'm not interested in seeing so much coverage for something that very few
people will get.

It's not so much a review as it is an overview.

~~~
lambda
This is Hacker News, where it is generally understood that most people will
have a fairly technical background (it's not called "Hacker News" for
nothing). And the review is on Ars Technica, which also targets a technical
audience. John Siracusa's reviews of new versions of Mac OS X are famous, as
they provide all of the technical details that most other reviewers don't. I
understand that's not what you are looking for, but that's what the target
audience of Hacker News and Ars Technica wants, and I certainly appreciate it.

~~~
mmuro
That's fine. My main point being the entire "Internals" section of the review
could have been skipped and no one would have thought any less of it.

~~~
spullara
This is an opinion not shared with many readers of Ars or HN is my guess.

